# Bristol VolksFest



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Weekend 6th - 8th June just outsite Bristol. I'll be there trading not detailing. If your around call in. I may even be sober!!!


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Where abouts?


----------

